# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Dramatic Lemur

## Notahax

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNB1TwldfHM]YouTube - Dramatic Lemur Remix[/ame]


Isn't It awsome. The movie king is back ^_-

----------


## Frogzilla

That scared me because I'm Jumpy.

----------


## afroNinja

Haha, I jumped as well...

----------

